# clek oobr vs britax frontier



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay friends.

All my fellow Mommies seem to be putting their kids in high-back booster seats lately. My SIL actually has her daughter in a low-back booster.

My son (and niece) are 4.5 years, my son weighs 38lbs and is 40 inches high. He's on the small side for his age, but not tiny at all. He's currently happily riding in the Britax Boulevard, forward facing obviously. His brother is also in a Boulevard, he's a bit smaller.

Anyway. older DS wants a booster - he calls it a "cabooster", so cute - because that's what his buddies have. We've been in a crash with him before that totalled our car, so there's no chance I want to compromise safety so I"m definitely NOT getting him a low-backed booster.

That Clek Oobr looks pretty safe, seems to have a good set-up for side impact. But the Frontier will harness him for a while still, right? He really wants a booster, but I don't have any problem saying "no" for safety!

Does anyone know any statistics about a highbacked booster vs harness... or even low-backed booster vs harness (just in case my SIL asks me)?

What would you do? He is 4.5 years, I mean, I don't want to infantalize him, but I do want to keep him very safe.

TIA


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I would not put a 38 lb. 4 yr. old in a booster except for maybe an occasional short carpool situation. My oldest will be 7 in January and we *just* switched to a booster.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My dd is 5 and 38ish lbs and still harnessed. My absolute minimum (for even around the block) is 40lbs. to go in a booster. She is harnessed in all the vehicles she rides in and will be until she outgrows the harnessing seats or seriously wants a booster instead AND I feel she's old enough, heavy enough and mature enough.

Right now, my minimum would be 50lbs for an every day seat... but I am flexible if the research sways me....

fwiw she's in a safeguard child seat in my van, a regent in dh's car and a frontier in my dad's car.

-Angela


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

My almost 5yr old ds who is about 42lbs loves his Graco Nautilus... he calls it his race car seat,lol. He's never mentioned about it being a baby seat... maybe since it looks like the turbo boosters his older brother and sister had. He's got PLENTY of growing room in it as well and it was a breeze to install


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

I wouldn't put him in a regular booster seat that small.... but if a Frontier or Nautilus makes him happier, they would be a good compromise....either one could keep him harnessed for a good while yet, but he'd still get a "big kid" seat - if he's happy to be in one of them harnessed. Those might be more comfortable than the Boulevard too for a "big" kid.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

At his age and weight, a harnessed seat is the more appropriate, safer choice. A Graco Nautilus or a Britax Frontier would both fit the bill well


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Is there any reason the Boulevard is more/less safe than a Nautilus/Frontier as long as he fits the ht/wt specs for both?

I have heard the general guideline that boosters are for kids Kgarten and up and that for preschoolers, in general, they should be in a harness. I think this is sort of a good general guide.

There are always exceptions such as my son's best buddy who is 4.5 yrs and over 60lbs and 50 inches. He's the size of a 6 year old, at least! he grew out of his harness so fast, he's in a booster. But I think it seems crazy to have these little 4 year olds in just hte low booster, the upper seat belt strap seems like it's across their little necks!!!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

As long as he still fits in the Boulevard by height (ears below the top of the shell and shoulders below the upmost adjustment of the harness), the Boulevard is perfectly safe.

A 4 year old, no matter HOW big, should not be in a backless booster. Backless boosters are for big kids (think 8 and up) who are too tall for their high backs.

A 50" child should fit in most high back boosters. The Sunshine Kids' Monterey would be a fine choice for him, as it is broader than most high backs.


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

At 4.5, 38 pounds and 40 inches.... I'd definitely keep him in a harness. I wouldn't even consider a booster. My DD turned 4 in May, she's 37 pounds, 41 inches and she rides harnessed in a Nautilus. We're at LEAST a year and a half away from allowing her to be in a high back booster, but probably longer. My minimum for my children is age 6, and then maturity will play into if they're ready or not.

I urge you to check out the Kyle David ****** Foundation for my harnessing is so important. Also, this crash test video of a 5 point harness vs. a booster. If you use the top tether while in the Frontier, it will reduce head excursion significantly too!


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Just to offer a different perspective - I was perfectly comfortable with my 4-year-old in a high back booster. He weighed about 42 pounds the entire year he was four, and is a tall and big person (too big to be comfortable in the Radian 65, just to give you a mental picture), but the primary reason I let him ride without a harness is that he was (and is) very good about sitting upright, not fiddling with the belt, etc. For me, this is as much a behavior issue as it is an age/height issue.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay that video is great. I wish they'd do something where they analyze what damage was done. The video from Belle's Gift is the most moving one.

I think we're going to buy the Frontier because I didn't realize my son had already outgrown his Boulevard!?! His shoulders are an inch above the highest strap setting! Darn it.

After watching those videos, especially Belle's Gift, it's hard for me to stomach watching my niece being put into the car in that low booster. I watch the NHTSA video about boosters, though, and interestingly some of the low-backs are just as good at positioning the belt as high-backs. I was surprised that the Alpha-Omega failed this test.

Anyway, I think we're off to buy the Frontier. It's a hefty price, but my husband has it in his head that the Britax are safer.


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

Its not just about belt positioning though, but about side impact protection and support if they fall asleep or slump to keep them in the right position for safety. A low back booster just isn't going to do this no matter how good the belt position is when they're sitting up straight.

There are no good options for harnessing children past 18kg in the UK so my 5 year old 19.5kg dd is in a high back booster like this one http://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/kidfix/


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Oh, I agree. I have a high-backed booster for my son, even though it's a royal pain in my tiny car, because I worry about side-impact crashes. I just didn't want the OP to completely discount the notion of a high-back booster, particularly when there are some out there that could last her dd until she had outgrown the booster stage completely. Given the height and weight maxes on my son's booster, it seems he'll be in it until he is ready to just sit on the seat!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 

Anyway, I think we're off to buy the Frontier. It's a hefty price, but my husband has it in his head that the Britax are safer.

I just want to point out that this is absolutely not true. The Frontier is a very nice product, but it is in no way safer than the Nautilus. In fact, because the Nautilus is more user friendly, and easier to install correctly, in that respect it's 'safer' than the Frontier.


----------



## angelandmisha (May 16, 2008)

We're about to buy a Frontier for our ds who is only 2, but is 36" and 35lbs. The reason is that he can use the 5point harness in the Frontier up to 80lbs as per Britax. After that and until 100lbs the shoulder belt is used. This will be a second seat, we use the Recaro Signo in my car which has a 5point harness and goes up to 70lbs.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelandmisha* 
We're about to buy a Frontier for our ds who is only 2, but is 36" and 35lbs. The reason is that he can use the 5point harness in the Frontier up to 80lbs as per Britax. After that and until 100lbs the shoulder belt is used. This will be a second seat, we use the Recaro Signo in my car which has a 5point harness and goes up to 70lbs.

Be aware that it is HIGHLY unlikely he will fit into those seats until 70 or 80lbs. Seats are nearly always outgrown by height before weight.

-Angela


----------



## angelandmisha (May 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Be aware that it is HIGHLY unlikely he will fit into those seats until 70 or 80lbs. Seats are nearly always outgrown by height before weight.

-Angela

Thanks, Angela- I was figuring these wouldn't be our last carseats and that he'd outgrow them sooner than expected (just like he outgrows everything else sooner than I expect!).

I mainly wanted to offer some info from the manufacturer about the extended ability to use the 5 point harness. That's the reason that our second car seat won't be the Recaro Young Sport- it only allows the harness to 40lbs- so he'd obviously outgrow that in no time.

Ingrid


----------

